# Pigeon in Brooklyn, NY



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Got a bird on 911. It's band says "Brooklyn NY 2006 Ocean View"......I think.  Attached are a couple of pictures. Now..........how would I go about finding addresses of people on Ocean View Drive, Road, Street......whatever in Brooklyn. I've got a map program and I found Oceanview Drive, but there are two of them in Brooklyn. Any idea??


----------



## Funtale (Sep 7, 2006)

The address does not exist. Could this be a "2006" bird?. There is an OCEAN VIEW AVENUE in Brooklyn, NY 11235. Without the street number it will be difficult to locate the owner of this poor bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Funtale said:


> The address does not exist. Could this be a "2006" bird?. There is an OCEAN VIEW AVENUE in Brooklyn, NY 11235. Without the street number it will be difficult to locate the owner of this poor bird.


Oh, yes, it's a 2006 bird. The actual address would be TOO easy....LOL. I was just wondering if there was any way to look up addresses in general on Ocean View Ave. Guess not...........why go to all the trouble of getting that band made if it doesn't help us get the bird home???


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, Here is a link for group in NYC that might be able to help you out. they do pigeon rescue. They help many pigeons with string on their legs and feet, and ill ones too. 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC/


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, Renee, many owners couldn't care less about the birds. If they get lost, the owners are not interested in getting them back, therefore, no useful information to get them home. 

Jesse's band is metal, with the name of the loft & Brooklyn, NY; there is no address & no phone number.
The loft is not listed anywhere.
Bob & I went crazy trying to find his owner, so we could return him.
Wow, just typing those words & thinking that we would have returned Jesse, bothers me.

Anyway, we tracked the owner down through a pigeon supply store in Brooklyn. The creep didn't want his bird returned, thank God for us!

Where is the pigeon now?

Phyll


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Found pigeon with band*

Hello Phyll, Lovebirds, and others,

I don't race or raise or keep fancy or racing pigeons, so I don't know exactly what is going on with owners like this. After seeing a number of posts like these, could it be that the following principles apply?

(1) The pigeon wins a race, or for some other reason is very desirable, the owner can prove it is his. The band isn't used for locating the owner because the bird isn't lost. The band is simply to prove ownership, to avoid doubt or dispute.

(2) The pigeon gets lost, gets injured, or for some reason doesn't make it home by a certain deadline which the owner arbitrarily establishes _ad hoc,_ at the time. After that deadline, the owner no longer wants the bird. If someone else expresses a keen desire for the bird, the owner can request payment. Most likely, whoever finds or rescues the bird eventually keeps the bird, absorbing any medical and maintenance costs. The bird is a "loser," the owner doesn't want it back, and the bird is effectively culled from his flock. The band shows that the bird originally had some value, and if the finder of the bird keeps him and breeds him with some of his own stock, he is breeding in the genes of a "loser," thus diminishing the overall competitive value of his flock, and indirectly improving the competitive base of the original owner's stock. 

A friend of mine told me of a German pigeon racer who owned an extremely fast pigeon. The bird's time was quick, but the pigeon would not trap and be clocked, rather would sit on a nearby roof unntil some other bird was declared the winner. The owner did all he could to get the bird to trap, to no avail. After a number of years of screaming and cursing and losing, the owner could take the stress no more; took a gun, shot the bird, gave away or sold all the remaining birds in his loft, and got out of the business. 

For some it's just a business, and not claiming a "loser" is an easy way to cull. The bird without financial value has no intrinsic worth. 

Apparently this is what you and the others have been saying, from what I gather. 

The principle that should apply, according to what I have absorbed from reading the posts of the members of PT, is that if you own or raise or rescue a bird, you are responsible for it, and you take care of it and see to its welfare (present and future) as best as you are able. 

Larry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

That is one cute bird.

Who has the bird in their possession? I'm just trying to figure out how far away he flew from home. If the person lives close enough, perhaps they can actually drive to Ocean View and see if anyone has a loft of pigeons. If the owner doesn't want the bird, then it is best not returned to him/her anyway.

Why do people bother to EVEN band the bird, if they don't want it to return?? If the band isn't even affiliated with any racing organizations, then the bird would not even be qualified to race in a legitimate club race.

How can someone put such little value on that little life?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, I just wanna put my two cents in here as umm well I only have two cents to give hehe  first of all thats not even a homer so wouldnt be in any kind of race to begin with ,its a flying flight ,they are pretty much a bird for pleasure flying so just knowing that Im gonna have to say maybe it was driven off by a hawk or just being young got lost ...So they pretty much prolly just have that much on their bands because they usually remain in the neighborhood when flying ,not much of a distance bird at all though some will always be better then others ..They are a big thing in the bouroughs of NY ,one place you might be able to contact is the terminator loft , they have what looks to me to be hundreds of them ,so might be able to hook you up with some info on whom might be the owners ,heres their link and good luck findings its home  http://www.terminatorloft.coolfreepage.com/


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> Hi, I just wanna put my two cents in here as umm well I only have two cents to give hehe  first of all thats not even a homer so wouldnt be in any kind of race to begin with ,its a flying flight ,they are pretty much a bird for pleasure flying so just knowing that Im gonna have to say maybe it was driven off by a hawk or just being young got lost ...So they pretty much prolly just have that much on their bands because they usually remain in the neighborhood when flying ,not much of a distance bird at all though some will always be better then others ..They are a big thing in the bouroughs of NY ,one place you might be able to contact is the terminator loft , they have what looks to me to be hundreds of them ,so might be able to hook you up with some info on whom might be the owners ,heres their link and good luck findings its home  http://www.terminatorloft.coolfreepage.com/


THANK YOU!!! I bet this guy will know who I can contact about this bird. I knew it was a Flying Flight and not a homer. I'll contact this loft this AM and see if he can help.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Terminator Loft*

TerminatorLoft is a PT member, 

terminatorloft 
Squab
*
Join Date: Apr 2004
Location: Brooklyn, NY
Posts: 1


NEW YORK CITY FLIGHTS FOR SALE

Flights for sale from the Terminator Loft of Brooklyn, NY. Mated pairs, and Young Flights Available. $10.00 per Flight and You pay shipping/box. Visit my web site @ www.terminatorloft.coolfreepage.com check out the Flight section

Pigeon-Talk (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/index.php)
- * Birds Wanted & For Sale (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=8)
- * - * NEW YORK CITY FLIGHTS FOR SALE (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=6956)


http://www.terminatorloft.com
Tony Sousa

======

Another web-link:

Brooklyn Concourse Association
http://www.bcapigeon.com/index.htm
http://www.bcapigeon.cohttp://www.bcapigeon.com/index.htmm/index.htce 
President: John Labora
Vice President: Richie Smith
Secretary: Orlando Martinez


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I've sent him an e-mail. I couldn't find a phone number. The bird was actually found in Edison, NJ........about 25 miles as the crow flies from Brooklyn. It has now been turned over to these people, as far as I know. 
http://www.theraptortrust.org/contact
I was assured that it's a no kill facility. Hope they were right......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Good News!!!*

Somehow, (don't know how they did it), the girls that found this bird were able to find the owner. They said something about a phone number on the band from the photos. The pics they sent me did not have a phone number. Maybe they didn't send me all the pics. ANYWAY........the owner was contacted, was thrilled and surprised that they were able to find him. They said he was almost in tears and so happy that he was getting his bird back. He's suppose to go the the Raptor place and pick it up today. So, all is well. Another birdie safely back home.............


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

What wonderful news the owner and his bird will be together again .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I sure wish they (all stories of lost birds) ended like this.  

Thanks for great the update, Renee.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

thats great news to hear  I have a handful of them myself and they sure are cute little birds with big personalitys Im so happy to hear he/she is finding here way back home best christmas present ever I would imagine


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Somehow, (don't know how they did it), the girls that found this bird were able to find the owner. They said something about a phone number on the band from the photos. The pics they sent me did not have a phone number. Maybe they didn't send me all the pics. ANYWAY........the owner was contacted, was thrilled and surprised that they were able to find him. They said he was almost in tears and so happy that he was getting his bird back. He's suppose to go the the Raptor place and pick it up today. So, all is well. Another birdie safely back home.............


Renee,

If possible, please try to find out from the girls if everything works out well with the owner getting his bird back.

I'm not really sure about Raptor Trust. I took a bird there myself a couple of years ago. They are supposed to be no-kill as far as I know and knew, but I was a little uncomfortable with the fact that they fill out no forms and basically don't keep any type of paperwork or records on pigeons that they receive...the reason being that "pigeons are non-native species." Since they keep no records on pigeons, I was told that I would not be able to call them and check to see how the pigeon made out. I'm just worried that this owner's pigeon may get lost in the shuffle or among the others if there are no records on it.

Thanks,
Linda


----------

